# Nightrider in Nürnberg gesucht



## indianfire (25. September 2017)

Als Alternative zum Einschlafen vor dem Fernseher in den dunklen Herbst - und Wintermonaten :

Suche Gleichgesinnte für entspannte Abendausfahrten mit mtb oder auch Crosser mit Start in Nürnberg.

Freue mich über Rückmeldung.


----------



## Milan0 (26. September 2017)

Fahren jeden Dienstag um 19 Uhr eine Runde. Die meiste Zeit ist das ein Nightride. Jedoch sehr MTB lastig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indianfire (26. September 2017)

Wo startet Ihr denn?


----------



## microbat (26. September 2017)

Parkplatz am Biergarten Steinbrüchlein. Einfach den Nürnberg Thread durchsuchen, dort finden sich die GPS Koordinaten.


----------



## LeFritzz (26. September 2017)

Nightrides sollten unterlassen werden, um nicht nachts das Wild aufzuscheuchen.

Zu dieser Problematik gibt es klare Positionierungen der Deutschen Initiative Mountainbike e.V. (DIMB) und des Deutschen Alpenvereins (DAV).


----------



## Milan0 (27. September 2017)

Wie Topo schon gesagt hat, die Ausfahrten und Treffpunkte werden im Nürnberg Thread ausgemacht. Heute Abend wieder um 18:30 Uhr am Parkplatz Strinbrüchlein.


----------



## M8cosmic (5. Oktober 2017)

Servusla - frage findet eure Dienstag abend runde noch statt????

Wenn ja - habe ich gelesen sehr MTB lastig ...... mmhh oben wird auch was mit crosser geschrieben... -> geht eure tour mit einem crosser ??? und wie fit sollte mann bei euch sein???


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2017)

Wir schreiben immer noch im Nürnberger Faden wann wir fahren 
Derzeit Mittwoch und nein die STB Tour würde ich nicht mit dem Crosser fahren


----------



## M8cosmic (5. Oktober 2017)

Nürnberger Faden???? Okay sorry - könnt ihr mir ein Link zu der gruppe zuschicken - Bitte



-> okay gefunden - das ist das mit den 500 nochwas an Beiträgen


----------



## Achtzig (5. Oktober 2017)

Edit: @Milan0 hat ja so recht...


----------



## Milan0 (5. Oktober 2017)

Ach lasse Mr Ignore einfach reden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M8cosmic (5. Oktober 2017)

Na wenn das der richtige ist wo ich im nachhinein gepostet hab - passt es doch auch ;-) 

sorry leut - kenn mich in Foren nicht so aus! alles bissi komisch beschrieben und nicht ganz ersichtlich...


----------



## Milan0 (11. Oktober 2017)

Also heute machen wir einen Crosser nightride. Nach dem Training an der Bahn geht es noch bisschen frei schnauze ins STB


----------



## M8cosmic (12. Oktober 2017)

na scheise - erst jetzt gesehen. oh mann ärgert mich. 

Aber dankeschön fürs bescheid geben....  mich ärgert es grad richtig. Mittwoch is die bahn offen so lange die strecke steht odda ?


----------

